# Java Moss white fuzz



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

dead moss turns gray than white.
as does dead algae. they may
have treated it before selling it
so the gray white will dissolve in
a week or two and drift away.
the dark brown parts are dormant
and will reanimate with direct light.
I would remove anything gray or
white, and leave the brown alone.


----------



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

spypet said:


> dead moss turns gray than white.
> as does dead algae. they may
> have treated it before selling it
> so the gray white will dissolve in
> a week or two and drift away.


But that's the thing, the gray is growing on the newly grown bright green portion of the moss, and not on the still-green portions that came from the store. Nor on the brown.
Or do you mean that the moss is growing, and then immediately dying, but yet leaving a fully green stem behind?








I hope I'm not just slow and misunderstanding. It's been known to happen, though... and it is early in the morning here...


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Do you know what that looks like to me? It looks sorta like dead BBA. Which is weird, since it sounds like its growing in already grey, and usually BBA grows very dark and turns white only once it dies. 
Are you sure this wasn't there when you bought the plant? Maybe you didn't notice because it was dark green at the time and only turned white after it died in your tank? I am grasping at straws, but dead BBA is certainly the impression I get from those pictures.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

spypet said:


> dead moss turns gray than white.
> as does dead algae. they may
> have treated it before selling it
> so the gray white will dissolve in
> ...


I agree with spypet for the most part. Whatever the cause I'd just trim the affected sections back while leaving the rest to adjust to your tank conditions.


----------

